# OT: Melo Is Snubbed Again!



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

What the hell are these coaches doing? Snubbing and not voting for one of my favorite players in the league for the All-Star game. Alright, he threw a sucker punch at Mardy, but damn he was playing the best ball of his career before he was suspended. I can't take the NBA sometimes, I look forward to spring training for MLB, they give me less uclers.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I know your not happy kitty, but I am. He got what he deserved, serves him right for his sucker punch. I love his game more then anyone in the league, but maybe he learned a life long lesson this season.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

His team is on the verge of missing the playoffs, a sincere possibility because he threw a punch at someone and missed 15 games. i dont think he should be rewarded.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> His team is on the verge of missing the playoffs, a sincere possibility because he threw a punch at someone and missed 15 games. i dont think he should be rewarded.


He shouldn't be rewarded for playing the best basketball of his career? Did you even watch him play this season prior to the suspension, because if you did you wouldn't post such rubbish.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

david stern has a relatively new policy with his league. they dont condone thuggery, and if people want to be carmelo or ron artest, they aren't going to be rewarded. im proud of the decision, and if denver misses the playoffs by one game, carmelo will prob be voted the least valuable player, b/c his desire to throw a punch would be the reason for his team not making it.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yup im with Kconn..........

he's a chuck anyway...all he cares about is scoring


i wish i could see the face on melo when he heard the news LOL....if he was someone real he wouldnt give 2 sh!!s about this because the ultimate goal is making the playoffs and winning the championship.....but knowing carmelo hes all about the individual awards so i know hes crushed!!


HAHA!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Personally, I believe Melo should be on the All-Star and that is as a starter. The man has developed by leaps and bounds. I recall when he first came into the league how much of a chuck he was but I respect his game so much now. Simple fact, the best and most qualified players should make it and he right now is one of the best players in the league. It's ridiculous how he has been left off the team especially if it is over one incident. I think people need to grow up and realize **** happens from time to time. You got people killing themselves overseas over soccer games yet a couple players getting into a fight are the scum of the Earth? Ridiculous.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> I think people need to grow up and realize **** happens from time to time.


carmelo needs to grow up. stop snitchin', athens outburst, msg punch


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> carmelo needs to grow up. stop snitchin', athens outburst, msg punch


Don't get me wrong. I have no real hard evidence to go on but just judging from the way he speaks and carries himself, he appears to be the kind of guy that would be a real ******* when the cameras are not around. This does not change the fact that he is quickly becoming a great player.

My question to you is, when did we become such a merit based society where your rewarded for being a good person as opposed to effective at what you do? Some of the world's biggest *******s happen to be some of it's most successful yet they are not villified for it. Hell, all Melo did was throw a punch and as much as that may have not been a good thin, his accomplishments shouldn't be tempered as a result.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> david stern has a relatively new policy with his league.* they dont condone thuggery*, and if people want to be carmelo or ron artest, they aren't going to be rewarded. im proud of the decision, and if denver misses the playoffs by one game, carmelo will prob be voted the least valuable player, b/c his desire to throw a punch would be the reason for his team not making it.


Says the member with the Jason Kidd avatar. LOL


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm sorry, I don't condone Melo's "Thugery" but it's an injustice to not allow a 30 point scorer in the all-star game. I'm getting less interested in basketball overall due to a lot of this bull****. I don't mean to throw the race card, but if this was a white guy who had done this he'd be STARTING in the allstar game and getting respect from his white homeys for being "The next white hope." Like I said, I think Carmelo is a ***** for what he did and deserved an even LONGER suspension than he got, maybe a season was warented. But that didn't happen, and he's eligible to return. This is an injustice, and a crock by the "new NBA whose goal is to sell to the "Rich White Folk." I'm anything but rich, but am white myself. So don't think this is some sort of reverse-racism rant by some nutjob.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I'm sorry, I don't condone Melo's "Thugery" but it's an injustice to not allow a 30 point scorer in the all-star game. I'm getting less interested in basketball overall due to a lot of this bull****. I don't mean to throw the race card, but if this was a white guy who had done this he'd be STARTING in the allstar game and getting respect from his white homeys for being "The next white hope." Like I said, I think Carmelo is a ***** for what he did and deserved an even LONGER suspension than he got, maybe a season was warented. But that didn't happen, and he's eligible to return. This is an injustice, and a crock by the "new NBA."


The leading scorer (30.8) in the entire league not allowed to participate in the All-Star game, you gotta love this league. Since Boozer is out and I think someone else may not be able to participate due to injuries It will be interesting to see if Stern selects Melo. If he does decide to allow him to play, I want to see how "proud" some people will be of that decision. LOL Let's see if they will continue to mouth off like their favorite player is some type of saint. Talk about pot called the kettle black. LOL I don't think it's a race thing, but it is shady that the guy wasn't voted in. 

Edit: Deron Williams should also get an All-Star nod, he has been straight up balling!


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> My question to you is, when did we become such a merit based society where your rewarded for being a good person as opposed to effective at what you do?


the nba has become that ever since the new CBA was in place. the coach's feel the same way too


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Says the member with the Jason Kidd avatar. LOL


[strike]if the knicks had such a professional and well respected player amongst NBA officials like J Kidd, they wouldnt be the shame that they are today. ppl involved with the association might even actually respect them.[/strike]

*Still baiting? You will get warned everytime. *
*-USSKittyHawk*


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I bet when they grow up his own kids won't even respect him. He's a horrible human being for what he's put his wife through. That image he puts up is bull****. I bet that Melo never hit LaLa in his life. An ex-girlfriend of mine used to date Mr. Anthony, and she told me even though I treated her good, "I was no Carmello." LMAO, obviously I knew she was joking but the guy is honestly a good human being. I met him once, and he damn near ran up to me when I asked for an autograph. When I told him about my girl (at the time) who is actually still good friends with him to this day, he didn't seem conceited or jealous or anything. Like I said, truly a quality human being.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> I bet when they grow up his own kids won't even respect him. He's a horrible human being for what he's put his wife through. That image he puts up is bull****. I bet that Melo never hit LaLa in his life. An ex-girlfriend of mine used to date Mr. Anthony, and she told me even though I treated her good, "I was no Carmello." LMAO, obviously I knew she was joking but the guy is honestly a good human being. I met him once, and he damn near ran up to me when I asked for an autograph. When I told him about my girl (at the time) who is actually still good friends with him to this day, he didn't seem conceited or jealous or anything. Like I said, truly a quality human being.


Actually, Kidd's wife is the psycho. He has put up with more **** than she has. Besides, she's been in it for the money and media attention from the start.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I think they're both ****in nutjobs.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

By the way, when did making stupid decisions make one a thug?

Yes Melo made a stupid decision in that fight, but it doesn't make him a thug anymore than having tattoos does. 

All people have to hang their hat on is that played out Stop Snitching DVD which if they actually looked at the details, they wouldn't have that opinion. Of course, they want to bad mouth him, so they don't.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

yea, cameos in drug trafficking movies are fine


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll say this, its not about 'melo 

Its about the fans and he is a popular player and he should play .

if it were really about the players they could refuse to go , its not just an honor its an obligation.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> [strike]if the knicks had such a professional and well respected player amongst NBA officials like J Kidd, they wouldnt be the shame that they are today. ppl involved with the association might even actually respect them.[/strike]
> 
> *Still baiting? You will get warned everytime. *
> *-USSKittyHawk*


Well, the Knicks aren't a shame when they are the league's highest money making team homie. David Stern is a racist, bigot, and a tyrant, but he has to love the Knicks, we bring in the most revenue. So, I'm sorry that David kicked you out of Jersey because you guys weren't making enough money. The Knicks have plenty of professional and respected players, the only player that's not respected on our team is Nate Robinson that piece of boat. 

If Melo stays on this track, then he will most definitely be an ALL-TIME great 20 years from now. Besides that, it was a major snub, I cannot imagine how the likes of Tony Parker can replace Deron Williams, Chris Paul, and Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> David Stern is a racist, bigot, and a tyrant



thats a terrible asessment. how is david stern a racist?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> thats a terrible asessment. how is david stern a racist?



David Stern may not be racist but I think he does make rule changes in order to cope with a racist audience. Come on, what other sport demands there athletes to come in sports coats? What other sport disallows the use of arm bands past your elbow not because of health concerns but because of the way it looks? There's a trend here that suggests he has to suburbanize the game and sell a league that's predominately black as the Brady Bunch gang.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

kconn61686 said:


> thats a terrible asessment. how is david stern a racist?


You've made quite a few of those within this topic. Maybe someone else's turn for a change? Or does everything have to go how you want? As for how he's a racist? Look at the new rules he's made over the last few years to attract "rich whites."


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

forcing an employee to wear a suit isn't racist. The NBA is a billion dollar industry, just like IBM or Citigroup, which have the same rules for their workers. making an age limit to protect the players union and, at the same time, force kids to test the assets of a free education and grooming under top basketball coaches is not racist. wearing an arm band above the elbow isn't racist, it tells the employees, who are challenging management far too much, that they can't just do anything they want. is the NFL racist for forcing all of their players to wear the solid sock under the white sock? same principle applies. 

there is a difference between race and social class- stern isn't trying to make these athletes appeal to WHITES, he's asking them to appeal to the RICH, because RICH people/companies by tickets and sponsor events. the guy is a phenomenal business man, the moves he makes are only to shore up the highest profit, while at the same time, protecting the league.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> forcing an employee to wear a suit isn't racist. The NBA is a billion dollar industry, just like IBM or Citigroup, which have the same rules for their workers. making an age limit to protect the players union and, at the same time, force kids to test the assets of a free education and grooming under top basketball coaches is not racist. wearing an arm band above the elbow isn't racist, it tells the employees, who are challenging management far too much, that they can't just do anything they want. is the NFL racist for forcing all of their players to wear the solid sock under the white sock? same principle applies.
> 
> there is a difference between race and social class- stern isn't trying to make these athletes appeal to WHITES, he's asking them to appeal to the RICH, because RICH people/companies by tickets and sponsor events. the guy is a phenomenal business man, the moves he makes are only to shore up the highest profit, while at the same time, protecting the league.



Yeah, there might have been poor judgement on my part. Social class has alot to do with this and may be the key reason why it is happening.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Yeah, there might have been poor judgement on my part. Social class has alot to do with this and may be the key reason why it is happening.


With all due respect, social class my ***. Everyone loved the NBA when they were in their heyday and people didn't get "***** fouls" called on them. The NBA has gone soft, and they're attempting to compensate for that with the white audience that loved the "old NBA" in the days of the Pistons.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Can we please stay on topic. I didn't create this thread so it can turn into a Stern fest. All off topic posts after this will be deleted. Free Melo in Las Vegas!


----------

